# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Dictionary Attack από το VPN

## wiresounds

Σήμερα πρωί πρωί έριξα μια ματιά στα log και είδα ένα ωραίο dictionary attack από το VPN που έχουμε τα μέλη του συλλόγου.

----------


## ZeroPoint

Καλησπέρα,

Τι έγινε τελικά με το dictionary attack. Γιατί και εγώ προχθές πήρα τον κωδικό για το vpn και το ενεργοποίησα και σήμερα συνέβη ακριβώς το ίδιο από συγκεκριμένη IP (200.19.252.33). Εκανα tracert και μου εβγαλε το παρακάτω αποτέλεσμα που φαινεται στο αρχείο.

Το μπορώ να κάνω σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?????

Ευχαριστώ,
Διονύσης

----------


## cirrus

Για αυτό το πράγμα δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα εκτός από το να κλείσετε το ssh access από το interface του vpn. Βέβαια μπορεί να μην βολεύει αυτό σε περίπτωση που θέλετε να κάνετε remote access από το inet. Αν έχετε password τις προκοπής δεν κινδυνεύετε σε καμία περίπτωση και το μόνο αρνητικό είναι η σπατάλη λίγου bandwidth από/προς το inet. Το άλλο που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι ένα limit στα connection ανά λεπτό (στο mikrotik δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς γίνεται όμως). Το θέμα αυτό έχει ξανασυζητηθεί εδώ

----------


## panoz

ίσως και ένα Port forward σε πολύ high port να βοηθούσε..

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν βοηθάει...
αν οι πληροφορίες μου και οι εκτιμήσεις μου είναι τελικά αληθινές ,
κάποιος απο αραβική χώρα, μέσω proxy ιντερνετ-το-awmn έχει επιτεθεί και σε άλλο μηχάνημα και έχει πάρει root privileges , ελπίζω μόνο να μην είναι ο ίδιος... 
αν είναι έτσι θα πρέπει να τεθεί σοβαρό θέμα ασφαλείας μετά...
ο κάτοχος του κόμβου γνωρίζει τι έγινε , περισσότερα θα ξέρω αύριο, επειδή εμπλέκονται και άλλα η ονομασία και το σημείο του κόμβου παραμένουν κρυφά, μέχρι να διασταυρωθούν τα στοιχεία...

----------


## XSYSTEM

Δεν νομίζω να είναι έτσι τα πράγματα η επίθεση έρχεται καθαρά από το inet .Τι σχέση έχει εσωτερικός proxy του δικτύου , το attack έρχεται καθαρά από το internet.Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισα και εγώ απόψε .Δείτε την παρακάτω εικόνα.

----------


## gvaf

Δηλώνεις τα services να έχουν access μονο απο 10.0.0.0/8 και τέλος .
Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ .

----------


## NetTraptor

```
/ ip firewall filter 
add chain=input in-interface=pptp-awmn-acn protocol=tcp dst-port=8081 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=input in-interface=pptp-awmn-acn protocol=tcp dst-port=8292 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=input in-interface=pptp-awmn-acn protocol=tcp dst-port=1723 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=input in-interface=pptp-awmn-acn protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=input in-interface=pptp-awmn-acn protocol=gre action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=input in-interface=pptp-awmn-acn action=reject reject-with=icmp-network-unreachable comment="" disabled=no
```

Πχ VPN, Proxy, winbox & web Only Allow στον router.... 

Just an example...  ::

----------


## the_eye

Υπάρχει κανένα software για linux που να checkάρει αυτά τα απανωτά log με dictionary attack και να βάζει σε firewall την ip. πχ μετά από 10 λάθη.
Ξέρω το Portsentry αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το στήσω.

----------

